# My Vacmaster Pro-140 came today



## rich- (May 13, 2013)

I believe it was last Wednesday I called Lisa B ( one of our sponsors on the SMF ) and I ordered a Vacmaster Pro-140 Vacume food sealer. Lisa was so HELPFUL and great to deal with, She answered questions, gave me suggestions and all in all was a great help with my order.

My vacmaster just arrived about an hour ago and I put it to immediate use. I was able to use the seal bags and the canning jar sealer attachments that I already had for the food saver sealer. I Vacume sealed all my seasonings that I have stored in wide mouth 1 quart canning jars.

I previously had the food saver brand vacume sealer, and I will honestly say that it does a very good job, With my wore out wrists and forearms, I just had a hell of a time holding the bag material straight enough to  get it in the slot so the sealing could happen.

This Vacmaster pro140 is just the ticket for me, Ya open the lid, lay the bag material down, close the lid with some slight pressure, push the button and its all over except for the fun of having made a job well done.

I want to extend a huge THANK YOU to Lisa B for her help.

Rich-


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2013)

Glad it  worked well for you Rich....    We do have some great sponsors on this site.....     Dave


----------



## baja traveler (May 14, 2013)

I like mine - I've used it for about a year now, and gone through 100's of bags. Kinda wish the vacuum pump was quieter, but all in all its a good unit.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 10, 2013)

I ordered a 140 and it should be here on Saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## rich- (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought this very same vacuum packer about 6 to m7 months ago. It is fantastic.

I had another well named machine before this and traded it to my son for a couple jugs of whiskey.

The Pro-140 is so easy to use a caveman could use it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Rich


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 12, 2013)

I stopped at Sam's on the way home from work this afternoon to get a case of pork loins. When I was waiting for them to bring it out I saw beautiful chuckies for $2.98 lb. So I picked up 6 so I was able to try some of the large bags. Bought some pork chops as well. I really like the Vacmaster so far.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Rich.......After 28 plus years on my Tilia (Food Saver)., it died....   And my Pro 140 came today.....  WOW....   What a nice unit....  Fast delivery and Lisa had the lowest prices I saw....  $129... + ship and a bunch of free bags to boot.....  The bags she sells are the best I have found and less expensive also....

It sure seals fast and the first bag had 2 creases in the opening....  It took some time for it to start sealing then I noticed the folds...   It sealed with the 2 folds in the bag...  That was amazing....  Next bags with no creases, ZIP.....  done sealing..   The marinade mode looks to be neat....  gotta try it out... 

All in all, I'm impressed.....    Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Rich.......After 28 plus years on my Tilia (Food Saver)., it died....   And my Pro 140 came today.....  WOW....   What a nice unit....  Fast delivery and Lisa had the lowest prices I saw....  $129... + ship and a bunch of free bags to boot.....  The bags she sells are the best I have found and less expensive also....
> 
> It sure seals fast and the first bag had 2 creases in the opening....  It took some time for it to start sealing then I noticed the folds...   It sealed with the 2 folds in the bag...  That was amazing....  Next bags with no creases, ZIP.....  done sealing..   The marinade mode looks to be neat....  gotta try it out...
> 
> All in all, I'm impressed.....    Dave


I packaged a bunch of bacon today. This is my first vacuum sealer so I'm really watching the performance. I was surprised how much bacon would go into a quart bag and how small the package became.


----------



## venture (Nov 19, 2013)

No experience with that sealer?  Glad it is doing the job for you.

Lisa is the greatest!  Just got another shipment from her.

Super fast delivery.  Her customer service is top notch!

Thanks to Dave!  I believe it was through you that I learned about Vacuum Sealers Unlimited!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rich- (Nov 19, 2013)

Mornin Dave,

I love my Vacmaster 140 pro, I had the food saver brand and model that the operator had to slide the edge of the bag into the slot to trip the system and seal the bag,

My old tired worn out hands and fingers from many years of bending wrench's fixing trucks and equipment made it hard to operate. I looked into the Vacmaster brand and gave Lisa B a call and talked about them, I explained my problems trying to use the Food saver one I had, She suggested the 140 pro which I bought and am ever so happy with it.

I traded my Food saver one to my son for a couple large jugs of Evan Williams, He is happy and so am I,

Rich-


----------



## john mcswain (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys I plan to buy one soon, 140 pro vacmaster.


----------



## meat maniac (Jul 24, 2019)

How do I reach Lisa B to order one?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 24, 2019)

meat maniac said:


> How do I reach Lisa B to order one?



https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## meat maniac (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## meat maniac (Jul 24, 2019)

I bought a Vacmaster pro 260 about 4 years ago and it doesn't seal as well as it used to.  The seals come apart after a few weeks.  Is there an element that can be replaced for something like this?  Or do I need to buy a new one?


----------



## meat maniac (Jul 24, 2019)

I contacted Vacmaster and they sent me a seal bar for 20$ shipped.  We'll see if that fixes it.  If not I guess I'll get a new one.


----------

